# Roy Walker CL for adults only with fishing lake



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

I've just spent half an hour trying to upload a report on this campsite, got nearly to the end and then pressed a wrong button and Poof it disappeared, will try again in a minute.

However, wanted to tell you all about this CL, and storage facility, not to mention great furniture showroom.

Roy is a really lovely chap with the enthusiasum of a daft labrador, he is more than happy to help you settle in and talk to you about the site and the fish in the lake (yes you can sit your old man on the bank with a rod in his hand)

This CL is very secluded and the security is amazing, you can look for yourself at roywalkerfurniture.co.uk and click on link at bottom of page. Sorry I'm not clever enough to do that link thing.....

The storage is Gold Award rated and costs £300 a year which in my mind offers a lot more than some of the storage places I've used.

This place is a couple of miles from Newark, close to Tuxford Antiques and good access to Sherwood etc. 
I've told him that we at MHf embrace businesses that care for our members and he was impressed with our numbers....so if you are planning a trip out go and visit and look at the facilities for yourself, don't forget to say you are a MHF member!! (Am going to PM moderators)


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Looks good, thanks for that bouncer.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bouncer

I've just approved your campsite entry but you had placed the site some 20 miles from Sutton-on-Trent on the map. I've re-positioned it in what I think is the correct place, can you please take a look and let me know if I've got it wrong.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If it's for adults only then that's me buqqered


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ho go on Pusser, just wear your long pants and try to walk in a straight line !!!!



Thanks Gaspode, I was not sure how accurate that thingy was, and I've about as much computer sense as a piece of stilton.


----------

